# I'm Sure Your Sick Of Me, But....



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey guys.... and gals.
Might not get to shoot any vids for a coupla days, so I crammed a few in.
The first was one I shot after reading Hrawk's comment about editing. I hope he approves. I told a joke for extra levity.
The second and third are in response to Darrell's 3 quarter challenge. I don't have any 1/2 dollars that I'm "allowed" to shoot so quarters'll have to do. I hope y'all enjoy them.






[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGgjL5UfKdM[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jnDtzVC_E4

Don't watch 'em all at once or you'll go blind!
Thanks for lookin'!

Joe


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Excellent videos!!! Bright, casual and funny...Ah!!, and accurate


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice shootin!
You know your talented when you can hand yourself marbles with your toes.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Great shooting and right down to the toe nails too. Love the Action and so much better than shooting static targets.*

*Your a Super Shooter!*


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, Darrell. I wish some more folks would step outside and try it. It's a great break from stationary target shooting and it easy enough to do.
When I'm not on with regular shooting it really gets stuck in my craw. Popping a few tossed items usually resets the ol' hard drive.
Your challenge was too much for me to take and I thank you for it. Before today I had only gotten three in a row on just a few occasions.

Hrawk, I'm glad it's not a Leopard Seal... 
Who is that redhead in your sigi? She purty!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> Who is that redhead in your sigi? She purty!


That would be the most delectable Karen Gillan. Better known as Amy Pond, one of the companions from Doctor Who.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> Who is that redhead in your sigi? She purty!


That would be the most delectable Karen Gillan. Better known as Amy Pond, one of the companions from Doctor Who.
[/quote]Insert throaty growl... Is this a new take off from the good Doctor I remember preceding Benny Hill?

So many years ago??


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Yup, same thing.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

We played Dr. Who in my backyard... So silly now.
I'm glad it kept it's popularity. He led to my discovery of Stephen Hawking's works and made me a Trekee or er. 
My mom sure thought I was strange!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks for the great vids. I wonder if I will ever be able to shoot like that!!







[or even remotely close to it ]


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Sweet shooting captain!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

According to your carvings, Ruth, you have the wherewithal. I give it at least a half an hour a day. Some days more. Ten here, ten there. Sometimes two hours shooting into the pool... You are the sole master of your abilities.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Jakerock said:


> Sweet shooting captain!


I made a cannon from some rocks and hollow log, and you wanna mess with me??? You's plum loco, dragon face!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

_*Fan-tas-tic!!!*_ I would try it, captain, as you suggest, but me and my brain work way too slow, and we aren't too good at workin' together either.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

great shooting!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Excellent videos Joe. Never get tired of watching you, cause you are darned good at entertaining. Wry humor, I think of you sometimes as a pirate captain (Yarrrh ye bilge rats). Your a hoot. Don't change man, keep em comin and thanks for sharin.


----------

